# (UK) Talk (Feb 18, 2006) in Hampshire by Dr Vance Spence (organised by Invest in ME)



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

(Feel free to repost)Invest In ME ( http://www.investinme.org ) present"ME RESEARCH - Making The Breakthrough"- A lecture by Dr. Vance Spence of MERGESaturday 18th February 200613.00 - 15.00atAll Saints Church, Hambledon Road (B2150), Denmead, Waterlooville, Hampshire Click for map location here http://tinyurl.com/cru4kTickets cost Â£5 On-site parking, also village car park and parking opposite churchEasy access to church for wheelchairsFor more information and tickets contact kathleen.mccall###investinme.org or sue.waddle###investinme.orgAll profits from this event go to MERGE http://www.meresearch.org.uk


----------

